# the follow up appointment ......



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi. Princess has got her 3rd vet appointment today at 6.50pm. Hopefully she will get a good result as noticed size of abscess is getting a titsy bit smaller. Sneezing is almost non existent. Haven't heard any sneezing fits only a little snuffle once every few hours (not the big AAAAAAACHOOOOOOOO that she used to do.) She also has her first dental (mixed emotions about that.) I will definatley tell you how it goes on unless it is super bad of which then you will most likely get told. 
Bye.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope the appointment goes well and there is some improvement. These things tend to take a long time.


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 18, 2014)

Good luck with the appointment, I hope the dental work goes alright.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

No dental . The abscess is shrinking and there is almost no sign of a chest infection. She has a wobbly tooth though (what the vet said when she checked her teeth.) I found out what the lump bulging out of her chin is, it's the abscess. Definitely bone involvement in the abscess. Sadly she hasn't been taking her baytril medication and has been completely refusing it to the point where she doesn't even open her mouth so we are putting it in her water bottle.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> No dental . The abscess is shrinking and there is almost no sign of a chest infection. She has a wobbly tooth though (what the vet said when she checked her teeth.) I found out what the lump bulging out of her chin is, it's the abscess. Definitely bone involvement in the abscess. Sadly she hasn't been taking her baytril medication and has been completely refusing it to the point where she doesn't even open her mouth so we are putting it in her water bottle.


Medicating rabbits can be very hard, and it's a case of finding a way for that particular rabbit that makes sure they get the whole dose in a safe, least stressful way.

Putting it in a water bottle will only be effective if the rabbit drinks the whole lot.

Some of our rabbits come willingly to take from a syringe - it's always worth getting them used to having a "syringe treat", so it's not so stressful when they need meds.

One of our rabbits has his meds mixed up in a bit of Ellas Kitchen Apples Apples apples baby food, left on a plate. He thinks he is stealing it.  We just have to make sure the right rabbit gets the meds.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree..water bottle baytril not a good idea as you've no telling of how much she has has. Far better to grit your teeth and pop it in her mouth whether she likes it or not. I used to draw up a bit of pineapple juice after getting the baytril in the syringe. So they thought ooo yummy, before I quickly chucked in the baytril. Bad owner lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My Lottie has just had a 10 day batril course for a urinary tract infection and is now on a further 21 day course. I completely know what you mean about battling to et the baytril in.

My vet advised to use a little diluted ribena the proper stuff not the artificial sweetened squashes in the syringe, it works some days! I'm currently hand feeding her veg and squirting it in the side of her mouth with the free hand. Saves me being grunted at.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

She bites and grits her teeth, refuses to take it at all so we were just told to whack it in her bottle cause we wont get a drop in her without the water bottle.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> She bites and grits her teeth, refuses to take it at all so we were just told to whack it in her bottle cause we wont get a drop in her without the water bottle.


I'm afraid that is not good advice - she won't be getting the right dose.

The vet should be showing you how to hold bun and syringe it in.

Or try some of our tips - avoid the syringe and put on a favourite tit bit, put in a folded up leaf, put on a plate mixed in with a small squirt of apple or pear baby food.

This is a prime example of why it is a good idea to get a rabbit used to taking a small treat of juice or baby food from a syringe. Then it is much easier to medicate without handling.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Baytril tastes nasty (do not hold loaded syringes in your mouth...it's nasty :lol so putting in her water bottle will only achieve her not drinking as much or not at all. So you end up with a rabbit that isn't taking the full does of antibiotic, and a dehydrated rabbit.

I either hold the rabbits between my legs when I am kneeling down (with feet together so they can't reverse out) and then pop the syringe in the corner of their mouths (behind the front teeth) give a quick squirt and then hand them something tasty OR get some weetabix and break it up into chunks and syringe the dose inside (slowly so that the weetabix absorbs as much as possible) and then give them a tiny piece that has no medicine first and then pop the loaded one in front of them.

The second method has not failed me yet for the big lops, however I have to rely on the first method for my nethies as they are too smart lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

Thx will do that.


----------

